# Help me with my terminology, and what I like



## talltimber (Oct 6, 2013)

I've drank a lot of beer over the years (47 yo) and just recently have had a change of tastes. My favorite beers before the last couple of years have been; Busch, Stag, Miller Lite, and the like. I cannot drink them anymore. Tastes like crap. I can't tell you why, as I don't know the proper terms to convey to you what it is. Bad aftertaste, almost a sour grain taste to me. Idk, it's frustrating. LOL I'll give you some of the beers I've tried lately and I'd like you're opinion on what other beers might compare, as I can't seem to get a few of them consistently.

1. Fat Tire - love it. First one I drank, it felt like I was chewing it. lol Good stuff. The "biscuity" term in reviews I don't get. Don't taste like a biscuit I've ever had. I want to say there is a faint chocolate taste to it.The aftertaste with this beer is why I like it. I don't experience the "whang" like I do with the Miller Lite, etc.

2. Sam Adams Boston Lager - backup to Fat Tire when I can't find it. Good stuff, but it's got a stronger different flavor to it. Am I tasting a bigger hops flavor here, or is it malt? I'm thinking hops. Set me straight.

3. Boulevard Bully Porter - good stuff too. But have a hard time finding it. I've managed 6 total to drink. I have to catch them on the pick 6 shelf. The lady says they only get two per Boulevard variety pack. No sixes, etc. of only BP.

4. I also like Shiner Bock, Black Lager, 1554 (New Belgian Brew. Co.), Heineken Dark.

If you've tried any of these, recognize what direction I'm leaning and what I like, recommend some different beers for me to try. Break it down for me. Thanks a bunch. Cheers.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 6, 2013)

Try blue moon Belgian Wheat.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 7, 2013)

I would suggest an India Pale Ale

Gary


----------



## humdinger (Oct 7, 2013)

You like a lot of the same beers I do. That New Belgium 1554 is one of my favorites right now. Very underatted.. 
For something new, maybe try Bohemia beer if you can find it. Based on outward appearances, I never would have purchased it myself, but it was included in a variety tub at a party once, so I tried it and REALLY liked it.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 7, 2013)

I've been thinking this over (being a BIG fan of beer)  It sounds to me like your tastes have switched from lager to ales.  Try out some of the heavier (thicker, more full bodied) ales.  The India Pale Ales, the porters, maybe even stout.  A lot of British ales are really good, though often hard to find.  The IPA is pretty heavily hopped (so it could withstand the trip from England to India on a sailing ship without spoiling)

 but is still fairly mellow.  Porter is great--kind of half way between IPA and stout.  Stout--well you either love it or hate it (I love it)

Hope this helps a bit

Gary


----------



## sqwib (Oct 7, 2013)

Guinness Black Lager













GvG.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Oct 7, 2013


----------



## talltimber (Oct 7, 2013)

Thanks guys, I will try some of those.

The wheat beers I'm not sure I like. Actually, the one I tried, Blue Moon (I don't remember what else it said on it, other than wheat) I didn't care for at all.

I've never tried a stout that I can recall, I'm wanting to do that. The Bohemia sounds interesting. Is that a general type of beer term (Bohemia) or would it be a brand?

I think I've tried an IPA before and didn't like it. Can't remember for sure, I've tried a number of different ones lately. Some I've had to pour out, pretty rough.

I've tried some of the summer beers also, Leinenkugel (sp) and the like. Didn't care for them. Tried SA Octoberfest last week. It's ok, but won't buy any more of it.

The search continues. It would be nice (or not lol) if there was a good beer bar around where a guy could try a number of different beers. Like small glasses for draft beer, just get you a little sample of everything until you find what you like, then set in on it. lol


----------



## yotzee (Oct 8, 2013)

Sounds to me like you favor a darker style beer while not being a fan of hoppier style beers.

The porters are going to tend to taste sweeter and smoother as they aren't as high on the amount of added hops.  The malts have been roasted longer which gives it their dark color and their sweet chocolaty flavors.

Ales, specifically pale ales and the like are usually hoppy which gives them a strong citrus flavor.  I assure you it is an acquired taste.  You don't mention which Fat Tire beer you are drinking.  The Fat Tire I have had is generally similar to the SA Boston.  SA Boston is a nice step in to the world of hops.

The biscutty term is synonymous with beers that tend to produce more of a malty, grainy flavor as compared to the citrus flavor I mentioned with IPAs.  Oktoberfest style beers are usually a marzen beer.  Marzen beer is actually a pale lager which feature roasted malts that give it its slightly sweet flavor and warm color.  Lager beers tend to me more on the malty or "biscutty" side than ales that normally rely more heavily on hops.

Lager and Ale both refer to the process used to brew the beer.


----------



## humdinger (Oct 8, 2013)

TallTimber - The Bohemia is a brand of beer, not a style. If your local grocer carries it, the name is right on the box so it will jump out at you. Do a quick "Google Images" search of Bohemia to get a better idea of it.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 8, 2013)

Must be nice to live somewhere where you can look for beer at your "local grocer".  Believe me, that doesn't happen up here

Gary


----------



## humdinger (Oct 8, 2013)

GaryHibbert said:


> Must be nice to live somewhere where you can look for beer at your "local grocer".  Believe me, that doesn't happen up here
> 
> 
> 
> Gary



I just googled your location...wow! Not as bad as Yellowknife, but boy you are definitely up there. Maybe they got some over in Edmonton? 

I live in metro Detroit, which (as far as I know) is the only place where Canada is due "south" of the US. Also my favorite "everyday" beer is Molson Canadian. And I'm glad because that's considered a domestic around here! Cheers!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 8, 2013)

That's funny.  One of my favorite beers is made by Big Rock .  They're located in Calgary (3 1/2 hours from here) and it it considered imported beer--go figure

Gary


----------



## bama bbq (Oct 9, 2013)

Sounds to me like you'd like bock beers.  You may also like Yuengling.


----------



## talltimber (Oct 17, 2013)

I think you guys have nailed it. The real hoppy beers I don't tend to really like.

The Fat Tire I spoke of is the name of a line made by the New Belgian Brewing Co.

I tried a few more last week that I like. I had seen references to Brown Ale and had to try it. Three Blind Mice is one I tried that I liked pretty good. Guiness, I liked. SA Cream Stout I would have really liked, except the cream part was too loud to suit me. The base flavor I thought was really good, just too much of the cream.

I've done a little reading and I learned that the ale/lager thing referred to the process versus the style, really. That surprised me, but after thinking about it I realized that I do like certain beers of each type.


----------



## bama bbq (Oct 28, 2013)

I think the "hoppy" beers have a higher IBU (which is an indicator of bitterness) to malt ratio. 

I tend to gravitate to English Brown Ales because I like a sweeter beer and less bitterness (low IBU's-around 25 or 30). Newcastle's Brown Ale, Lazy Magnolia's Southern Pecan, etc. Shiner Bock, Yuengling, etc are good lagers along the same lines.


----------



## jesalba (Oct 29, 2013)

Heady Topper

Pliny The Elder

Zombie Dust

Parabola

Double Sunshine IPA

Supplication

The Abyss

visit this page https://www.cubancigarsbest.com/


----------



## rabbithutch (Oct 29, 2013)

If you like Shiner Bock, you might want to try Shiner Black.  Common as cactus here in Texas but I don't know if it gets out of state.


----------



## bama bbq (Oct 29, 2013)

rabbithutch said:


> If you like Shiner Bock, you might want to try Shiner Black.  Common as cactus here in Texas but I don't know if it gets out of state.



We get it one bottle at a time in the "Family Reunion" 6 pack


----------

